# CREE Smartcast systems



## MikeyLikesit (Jun 29, 2017)

We recently installed several CREE Smartcast lighting systems. Once we mastered the programming curve, it's really a pretty slick system. However, I have 2 small office spaces (different buildings) where when the occupants dim the lights, the fixtures produce a (faint to me) buzzing sound, much like an old magnetic ballast. Since only 2 of nearly 25 zones (groups) make this noise, it can't be normal.

Anybody else experienced this? Bad fixtures? (we've had a handful replaced under warranty, but those were for network/control failure.....


----------

